# What's wrong here



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

This bird was taken 2 days ago. What the Heck is wrong with him?











Any thoughts?


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

High cholesterol?


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

It looks like he is in Eclipse phase.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I believe he is dead, and won't make a full recovery.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> I believe he is dead, and won't make a full recovery.


No, I think he's asleep on an air conditioner. He must not sleep well because he's in a different position in each picture. :mrgreen:

He looks like a young male that didn't fully get his colors in (?). Just a guess.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

To me, almost a hint of a gadwall.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Are you sure it's a he?


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

With that coloration and no curls I would say it's either a very late hatch drake or a very old hen, but 90% chance it's a young drake. When hens get old enough to take on drake color I'm not sure if their bill changes too, or stays orange.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

mallard/gadwall mix......AKA Brewers duck


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Well for one thing there's no band on either leg.:mrgreen:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> mallard/gadwall mix......AKA Brewers duck


This is what I am guessing along with the local fish cop. Its tail end looks very much like a gaddy rear along with some feathers on the back under side.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Hermaphroduck. Someone posted a duck that looked just like this a while back, it was a mallard female that had gotten so old that it had stopped producing estrogen and started sprouting drake plumage. Kinda like grandma's mustache.


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

It has some traits of a Brewers Duck, but the bill doesn't show any signs. What is the wing color? On a Brewers it should be green


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I'd say Brewers


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

brettb said:


> It has some traits of a Brewers Duck, but the bill doesn't show any signs. What is the wing color? On a Brewers it should be green


Yes my wife confirmed that's it's green. Sucks being an old color blind man.


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

I wonder if it's a second generation Brewers...the offspring of a full brewers


----------

